# New daiwa emblem pro 5500 reel



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Has anyone tried them yet? All I know is that they are based on the za. I found out about them when I was asking about the xt6000, and was told they were discontinued.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

It sounds like an interesting reel. Check with Hatteras Outfitters. Tres may have it.
bob


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*They are supposed to cast really well*

I knew the xt was one of the better reels for surf distance casts, but heard that the pro was even better.


----------

